# Wanted: Specialized Levo Battery or Extender (2016 era)



## bchains (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking for a Specialized Levo Battery or Extender for a special project ride. 

I have a 2016 Levo FLR with a 504Wh SBC-B08 battery so it should be compatible with this (so I believe a SBC-B01, B02, B04, or B05?). In the Bay Area but will pay to ship. 

Thanks!


----------

